# Funding IFSRA



## Nexus (23 Mar 2004)

Who is going to come up with the €40 million a year that will be required to fund IFSRA? The Exchequer, the Consumer or the Product Providers/ Intermediaries?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (23 Mar 2004)

As far as I know IFSRA is or is intented to be funded by the financial industry/institutions but I guess that these costs could easily filter through to the consumer.


----------



## Dogbert (26 Mar 2004)

WHy shouldn't they filter through to the consumer, O ? IFSRA is a consumer protection body; do you think that similar costs in the car industry, for example, don't flow through to consumers ? It seems entirely reasonable to me to expect they would in financial services too.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (26 Mar 2004)

> WHy shouldn't they filter through to the consumer, O ?



Er - I never said or implied that they shouldn't!


----------



## Dogbert (26 Mar 2004)

*Sorry !!*

Apologies, O - I read your wording (that they could easily filter through) as suggesting you disapproved. I'd say it's a certainty, although it obviously has to be seen in the context of the overall downward pressure on financial services prices.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: Sorry !!*

No problem...


----------



## None (26 Mar 2004)

*Outbreak!!*

Guys

I think we better watch it or there could be an outbreak of courtesy on the site.  I am afraid I will have to give you two a yello card and any more of this sort of behaviour and you are off.


PS I might have to delete the posts too!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: Outbreak!!*



> I think we better watch it or there could be an outbreak of courtesy on the site.



This could be easily counterbalanced by getting True Blue involved in the discussion! :\


----------

